# Proposed Sturgeon Weir at Rainbow Bend, Big Manistee



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

most likely this in now a moot point as Trump lashed the funding to the GLRI by 95% today. 300 million down to 10 million. no money left for this project..... see the thread in the cold water forum.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Sparky23 said:


> Yoy can fish for them. Go over to st claire river. Or do you not want to drive a long way for sturgeon? Are they a cool fish...yes. Fun to catch yea i caught one and have pics...does it make me want to target them... no. It isnt a species that will draw income like the steelhead that this weir would hurt is what im saying.


The Steelhead won't just disappear, or evaporate. They will simply have a greater challenge passing a weir. I would expect fishing below that weir to be pretty good, and fishing above it to be not-as-good, but still okay. It is a big river, and gets a lot of Steelhead returning to it. And not all of them run the river during the timeframe that weir would be in place. 

I think Sturgeon are a precious resource in the Great Lakes, and the progress that has been made to increase their numbers is significant. When I was growing up (50 years ago), there were hardly any Sturgeon left, except for a few large NE inland lakes. The Indian Tribe that raises them have been working on increasing their numbers for quite a while, and the results are clearly favorable. 150 years ago, Sturgeon were very abundant in MI, and the States surrounding the Great Lakes.


----------

